# SRAM cassette on Ultegra CS-6600 rear hub?



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

Can I run a SRAM cassette on an Ultegra CS-6600 rear hub? I had strong wheels built for me with velocity deep v rims and ultegra hubs a couple years ago. I'm getting a new bike and prefer the feel of SRAM shifting/hoods/etc. If the new bike has SRAM on it can I put my ultegra rear wheel on it with SRAM cassette?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ECF said:


> Can I run a SRAM cassette on an Ultegra CS-6600 rear hub? I had strong wheels built for me with velocity deep v rims and ultegra hubs a couple years ago. I'm getting a new bike and prefer the feel of SRAM shifting/hoods/etc. If the new bike has SRAM on it can I put my ultegra rear wheel on it with SRAM cassette?
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric


CS-6600 is a cassette.

The FH-6600 is compatible with SRAM cassettes.

TF


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

TurboTurtle said:


> CS-6600 is a cassette.
> 
> The FH-6600 is compatible with SRAM cassettes.
> 
> TF


You are correct. I got my part numbers mixed up. And thanks a lot for the help. The LBS of course told me I couldn't use it. 

Eric


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ECF said:


> You are correct. I got my part numbers mixed up. And thanks a lot for the help. The LBS of course told me I couldn't use it.
> 
> Eric


A 66xx-series Ultegra WHEEL is not compatible with SRAM. - TF


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

TurboTurtle said:


> A 66xx-series Ultegra WHEEL is not compatible with SRAM. - TF


Ok, so just to be clear, the hubs pictured here - http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=57069&page=SHIMANO+ULTEGRA+FH-6600+ROAD+BIKE+HUB
are not compatible with SRAM cassettes.

Eric


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ECF said:


> Ok, so just to be clear, the hubs pictured here - http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=57069&page=SHIMANO+ULTEGRA+FH-6600+ROAD+BIKE+HUB
> are not compatible with SRAM cassettes.
> 
> Eric


Wrong. See:

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...egra/product.-code-FH-6600.-type-fh_road.html

Says: Freehub Body= 8/9/10-speed compatible. That means that it will take a SRAM 8, 9 or 10-speed also.

The Shimano Ultegra built wheel:

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...egra/product.-code-WH-6600.-type-wh_road.html

It says: Cassette Compatibility - 10-speed. That means that it is ONLY compatible with Shimano 10-speed cassettes.

TF


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

TurboTurtle said:


> Wrong. See:
> 
> http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...egra/product.-code-FH-6600.-type-fh_road.html
> 
> ...


Wow, I am dense today. Thanks for bearing with me on that one. I appreciate your help. Good news. I wouldn't need new wheels then if I went with a SRAM bike.

Eric


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

Better still, you won't even actually need a new cassette if you're running Ultegra or any other Shimano 10 speed stuff. SRAM setups are compatible with Shimano cassettes and vice-versa.


----------

